# Ontario fishing report & Intro



## K.C. (Jan 10, 2007)

Hey folks. A good friend told me about this site so I thought I'd register and introduce myself. Names KC and I fish for almost anything but a special spot in my heart is reserved for Smallmouth Bass. Anyways, here is a report from this past Sunday.

After not fishing for quite some time due to the lack of ice here in Southern Ontario, I had an itch that desperately needed to be scratched. My buddy and I discussed everything from Walleye, Perch, Whitefish and even river Steelies. After some time he told me that if we're willing to travel a bit he's got a spot on Lake Ontario that produces plenty of browns on Jerkbaits. I didn't need to hear it twice and we were set to go. We launched the boat and off we went. It didn't take Drew long to explain to me again why his nick name is Maestro. On his third cast twitching a jerkbait back while I was still setting up he nails this beautiful little guy. He was about to toss it back because he insisted that there would be bigger ones to follow but that sounded like a hex I've told a few of my friends so I made him pose against his will. 
Nothing like a Brown during sunrise....










He continued to take me to school and all I had caught up until now was a roughly 1lb Shad until I switched up baits and produced this little guy. Took a close up shot of this beauty little football to spare you all from looking at my ugly mug....










It continued like this for quite some time. We used both Jerkbaits and three way rigs and managed around 20 little browns like the ones above.
Something went terribly wrong though and both of us lost browns boatside that were well over 7lbs. Sort of left us scratching our heads but that's fishing I guess. We also caught quite a few Drum. Here is Drew with one of many....










Then things got interesting. We head out to a Sandbar in the middle of no where and once in a while big Pike come up here and sun themselves in the colder months. Well after seeing all the baitfish earlier I decided to try "match the hatch" and I'd throw out a Excalibur "Jimmy Houston" Rattle Trap that has caught me a few Pike in the past. On my second cast my rod almost gets torn out of my hands. I manage to bring the fish boatside and see that it is only hooked by one hook on the last Treble. Drew is reaching for it and I yell at him "Get your hand away from there!!!....It's about to spit it!!!!" Just as Drew pulled back the bait came flying out of the fishes mouth. We both gave each other "That Look". You guys now that "Look". It's the look of a day that should have been one for the books but somehow all the trophy fish seem to come off right within reach. Oh well we have a good chuckle and without giving it a second thought I toss out to the exact same spot. Two cranks and my rod doubles over again. "How does it feel?" Maestro asks "Not as big as the last one" I reply.
I spoke too soon because soon as Maestro got a look at it says "Big fish dude....big fish!!!" This fish is brought boatside and again Drew reaches to gill the fish but this time the fish is hooked better and he grabs it and brings it to the boat. After looking at it I realize it's the biggest Pike I have caught in the last 3 or 4 years if not the biggest I have ever caught and possibly my new personal best. Didn't bother measuring her. Took two or three quick pictures and put her back where she took off super strong. My heart was thumping pretty good .












Good fishing to all in 2007!


----------



## lurer (Oct 25, 2006)

Hey K.C.,
I am fishing at Shoal Lake Lodge, just of off LOTW in mid june, and have been fly-in, boat-in fishing all through that area. Do you fish LOTW, or shoal lake at all?
Randy


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

Great day on the water, welcome aboard. S


----------



## K.C. (Jan 10, 2007)

Can't say I've ever fished the LOTW area. I've been wanting too but there is so much water closer to home base with some amazing fishing. I spend a ton of time on Lake Simcoe, Kawarta Lakes, Georgian Bay, and a whole slew of other lakes in the Parry Sound Area. I do plan however on making a trip up there for a few days hopefully this coming summer.


----------



## lurer (Oct 25, 2006)

If you go from june 1-17 you can let me know the conditions, fishin' tips, etc. (PM me) I would really appreciate it.
Randy


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

K.C.,
Welcome aboard ! It will be nice to have someone that fishes Simcoe quite often on the board. I was up there several times last year perch fishing and we had a great time (out of Keswick). Looking to make another trip this year. I am booked @ DC Marine the last weekend in January. Looks like the weather is cooling down up there so it will be a crap shoot on whether or not Simcoe will have fishable ice by then. Keep us informed of the ice conditions of Simcoe if you would please. Thanks.


----------



## K.C. (Jan 10, 2007)

krustydawg said:


> K.C.,
> Welcome aboard ! It will be nice to have someone that fishes Simcoe quite often on the board. I was up there several times last year perch fishing and we had a great time (out of Keswick). Looking to make another trip this year. I am booked @ DC Marine the last weekend in January. Looks like the weather is cooling down up there so it will be a crap shoot on whether or not Simcoe will have fishable ice by then. Keep us informed of the ice conditions of Simcoe if you would please. Thanks.


With the forcast I think you'll be safe to fish the Cooks Bay area toward the end of January for your trip. DC Marine is a 25 minute drive from my house.
As soon as I hear guys are on the ice I'll let you know. Don't count fishing any further north then Roches Point unfortunately. I don't think the big part of the lake will freeze well enough this year unless something drastic happens.

Will keep you posted and thanks for the welcome.


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

K.C. said:


> With the forcast I think you'll be safe to fish the Cooks Bay area toward the end of January for your trip. DC Marine is a 25 minute drive from my house.
> As soon as I hear guys are on the ice I'll let you know. Don't count fishing any further north then Roches Point unfortunately. I don't think the big part of the lake will freeze well enough this year unless something drastic happens.
> 
> Will keep you posted and thanks for the welcome.


Sounds great ! I was only planning on fishing Cooks Bay for perch. Look forward to hearing from ya and hopefully we can meet while I am there !


----------



## Fishin Musician (Jan 2, 2007)

Great story! Welcome!


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Welcome aboard KC...very nice pike, and nice brownies too! Ever run north to the Killarney area and fish, eh? I have a place up there and just curious.


----------



## yankee (Apr 8, 2005)

I see your bragging again KC  And why not? Nothing quite like Ontario fishing. Keeps me coming back again and again. 

Don't let him fool you folks. The man is a seasoned experienced top notch angler and nobody knows Simcoe and the surrounding waters better then KC.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Welcome aboard KC. I grew up fishing on Pigeon Lake, but haven't been there in about 10 years. Have you been there lately or heard any recent reports? It used to be a sweet Musky fishery as well as Bass and Walleye.


----------



## K.C. (Jan 10, 2007)

Now your embarassing me Yankee (kicks foot in sand) LOL! Whats up bud!! When you coming back up here?

Parma Bass,

A few of us had a little mini tournament there this past summer. A few nice bass, Musky & Walleye were caught. Everyone fished different areas of the lake. My Musky was caught on a Senko while Bass fishing....go figure. Still a health lake but it gets fished hard with Bass tournaments and the fish can be real spooked and have lock jaw at times.



Fugar,

Have not been to Killarny. Truth is there is sooooooo much water to fish up here that I doout anyone could fish it all in a single lifetime. But I've heard phenomenal things about the area.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Truth is there is sooooooo much water to fish up here that I doout anyone could fish it all in a single lifetime



Man between the fish, the coold blue water in the pics and that comment im very jealous  . I've been an avid Rice lake fisherman for 35 years now myself. My dad started going in 56'. I just love the Kawarthas. I'm sure i'd like alot more if I had time to explore it all. This year i'm thinking of only staying at Rice for a few days and then going exploring. I'd like to give some Pike a shot at Bay of Quinte on that trip. 

Welcome aboard KC. Tons of people from Ohio go to southern Ontario to fish and vacation as im sure you know. You're already getting a lot of questions. Thanks for the answers in advance.


----------



## K.C. (Jan 10, 2007)

Pigsticker said:


> Man between the fish, the coold blue water in the pics and that comment im very jealous  . I've been an avid Rice lake fisherman for 35 years now myself. My dad started going in 56'. I just love the Kawarthas. I'm sure i'd like alot more if I had time to explore it all. This year i'm thinking of only staying at Rice for a few days and then going exploring. I'd like to give some Pike a shot at Bay of Quinte on that trip.
> 
> Welcome aboard KC. Tons of people from Ohio go to southern Ontario to fish and vacation as im sure you know. You're already getting a lot of questions. Thanks for the answers in advance.


Hey how are ya PS! I've seen a few pictures of your hogs...pretty darn impressive. Next time you head up this way let me know and we'll get a few guys together and head out. Maybe you can even carpool with Yankee.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Sounds great to me! Just like Jigitolah's avatar says "The Kawarthas, bass heaven". Yankee promised me  he'd put me on a Muskie or Pike next year. Since i'm a little embarrased to say the only one of either ive caught was about a 12 inch muskie out of a drainage ditch. I got me a heavy duty baitcaster and im ready for the challenge this year. Hell, with the ratio's of fish to hours ive been putting in lately im figuring I might as well be a muskie fisherman. If you get skunked going for them its no biggie ya know?


----------



## K.C. (Jan 10, 2007)

Get a few more of your American brothers together, Head up this way, we will organize everything, and we'll have the first ever Ohio & Ontario Meet & Greet!!!  .

BTW....why can't I read this entire thread in linear order? It seems like it's in different folders??? Do I have to choose a different setting to view the thread from start to finish in order....just curious?

OK....It's Friday night and I'm going to the fridge to get myself another Blue. 

Have a good weekend!


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Sorry I can't help you on the order of the post I can't figure it out either. Thanks for the invite to the great white(not so much this year) north. I'd love to hit some new lakes up there this year. I'm gonna get with Yankee in the future and see if we can't work that out.


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

K.C. said:


> BTW....why can't I read this entire thread in linear order? It seems like it's in different folders??? Do I have to choose a different setting to view the thread from start to finish in order....just curious?
> 
> OK....It's Friday night and I'm going to the fridge to get myself another Blue.
> 
> Have a good weekend!


Firstly, go back to the fridge and get another Blue, then click on the "Diplay Modes" tab in the upper right corner of this thread window...you will see linear mode option, click on that and you should be in business!..Then go back to the fridge and crack open another Blue! Can't beat those ice cold Blues, eh?
Tight Lines


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

wow looks like a blast i bet them browns fought nice that pike is a monster to me good job


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

And please keep the pictures coming have never got to fish the great fishiers up north but love to dream about it. Maybe one of these years. Great to have you aboard.


----------

